# if u were a member of the opposite sex for a day?



## Blossy (25 Jun 2008)

What wud u do?...besides the obvious 

me... 

i would grow a beard.
i would pick a fight with my ex. 
i would go for the same job interview as both me and mr me....

Any other ideas???


----------



## cole (25 Jun 2008)

I'd change my mind, a lot.


----------



## ney001 (25 Jun 2008)

I would lie on the couch scratching my nads for about two hours while watching ice road truckers and dangerous catch!    - Mr Ney seems to think it's a good way to spend your time!


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Id definitely go stand outdoors somewhere and pee standing up.


----------



## Blossy (25 Jun 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Id definitely go stand outdoors somewhere and pee standing up.


 
oh ya def...forgot about that one!!!


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

I'd probably spend so long inspecting myself and jiggling that I'd have no time to do very much really.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Id probably spent a goodish amount of time interfering with myself too.


----------



## Blossy (25 Jun 2008)

Blossy said:


> What wud u do?...besides the obvious
> 
> Any other ideas???


 

Any more ideas besides extended playtime!!!  hehe!!


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Apologies 

Id like to do stuff like riding a bike and seeing how different it felt as a man.

ooohhh....Id definitely try having a shave.


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jun 2008)

I'd drive a Mini Cooper S convertible top down with blonde hair blowing in the wind Thelma & Louise style.   ( well guy's cant drive Mini convertibles can they )


----------



## Blossy (25 Jun 2008)

i would love to be able to jump out of shower, slap on the gel and out the door!!! that wud be a joy!!!


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

oh - not having to put on the slap to go out - i like it!!

Could I be a man for more than a day? Id like to try out growing a beard.


----------



## Blossy (25 Jun 2008)

yes...the rules can change!!! id find my quietest friend that always says '' nothing happened'' haha!! see how much of a quiet girl she really is haha!


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

do people know im me in a male form? or am i a new male on the scene? cos if im new i might chat up some of my female friends and see what theyre like to guys


----------



## Blossy (25 Jun 2008)

Id say new, if u in a male form, then men who fancy u or find u attratcive....mite find strange urges for u hahaha!!! thats not fair on them haha!!!


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Jun 2008)

Assuming my husband would also be a member of the opposite sex for a day, I would send my "wife" off on a day out to get a haircut, shop for a new dress and high heels, and to the beauticians for waxing, lots of waxing!  And then just before we go out I'd pace around downstairs (glass of beer in hand) shouting up have you not got your makeup done yet, the taxi'll be here any minute.  And then when asked "Do I look alright?" say "Yeah, fine, come on, let's go"


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Jun 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Id definitely go stand outdoors somewhere and pee standing up.


 
You mean you can't do that already? 

I'd love the simple things, dinner cooked, shirt ironed, coffee cups lifted, all by someone who wasn't me.

Possibly a strange one, but I'd love to be able to swear without feeling guilty. Not overly much just a wee discreet one here and there.


----------



## Pique318 (25 Jun 2008)

I would:
Drive while putting on make-up/lipstick,
walk into a nightclub and get free drinks all night,
order a large Big Mac Meal & a DIET Coke,
expect doors to be held open for me and not thank the person holding it,
give sneering (you're not good enough for me) looks at anyone who looked at me,
eat a bar of Galaxy to see what all the fuss about chocolate is,
call for help from big strong man if I saw a spider

OR

I'd just have a loooong bath


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

Very good Pique


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Jun 2008)

surprised no fella has suggested he'd try out a bit of lesbian action !!


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> surprised no fella has suggested he'd try out a bit of lesbian action !!


 
Nah - too obvious - I think that's a given


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> surprised no fella has suggested he'd try out a bit of lesbian action !!


 
What makes you think we'd even contemplate that


----------



## ninsaga (25 Jun 2008)

Oh yeah - take me straight to the planet Lesbos baby!


----------



## so-crates (25 Jun 2008)

Blossy said:


> yes...the rules can change!!! id find my quietest friend that always says '' nothing happened'' haha!! see how much of a quiet girl she really is haha!


 


truthseeker said:


> do people know im me in a male form? or am i a new male on the scene? cos if im new i might chat up some of my female friends and see what theyre like to guys


<shudder> that is just disturbing!!

I think peeing standing up would be the one I would be most interested in. And being able to open jars of stuff (being left-handed I am crapper than usual at that!). I suspect though I would spend most of the day walking around like John Wayne cos it would feel so weird to have ....well.... balls


----------



## eileen alana (25 Jun 2008)

I would get paid more money for the same job, I'd take control of the remote control, I'd get my hair cut for 7 euro, I'd drive through the narrowest of spaces and if I lose anything in the house I'd asked the missus, 'what did you do with my so and so'


----------



## Deirdra (25 Jun 2008)

I'd hide in the study, pretending to be busy, wait to be called for lunch, and a few hours later, for dinner, be impervious to any housework or gardening, and just for the icing on the cake, I'd complain as much as I could.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

I'd definitely have a headache at bedtime!


----------



## eileen alana (25 Jun 2008)

Classic, I was waiting for that one


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2008)

Deirdra said:


> I'd hide in the study, pretending to be busy, wait to be called for lunch, and a few hours later, for dinner, be impervious to any housework or gardening, and just for the icing on the cake, I'd complain as much as I could.


 I thought from your name that you were a woman already....


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2008)

Being a woman for the day...
Besides the obvious lesbian/ playing with myself stuff (and that's not to underestimate it's importance) I think what I would enjoy most would be the ability to get away with being emotional and irrational all day and not just getting away with it but it being expected!
.
.
.
.
.
(I’ll keep all the cross-dressing fantasies to myself )


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

purple said:


> being A Woman For The Day...
> Besides The Obvious Lesbian/ Playing With Myself Stuff (and That's Not To Underestimate It's Importance)


:d


----------



## truthseeker (26 Jun 2008)

Pique318 said:


> walk into a nightclub and get free drinks all night


 
Im confused by this one? This never happens me!!

Id enjoy a full 28 day period of time where I didnt have to turn into the antichrist from PMT and was just even mooded throughout.


----------



## ciars (26 Jun 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Im confused by this one? This never happens me!!
> 
> Id enjoy a full 28 day period of time where I didnt have to turn into the antichrist from PMT and was just even mooded throughout.


 
The other side of the above....

Id pick an irrational fight , be moody for whatever reason. Not speak for about a day. Pick another fight. Then apologise on day three and say it was all hormonal and down to the 'time of the month'  - and presume all is forgiven


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Jun 2008)

ciars said:


> The other side of the above....
> 
> Id pick an irrational fight , be moody for whatever reason. Not speak for about a day. Pick another fight. Then apologise on day three and say it was all hormonal and down to the 'time of the month'  - and presume all is forgiven



I'd hope and pray the day wasn't around the time of the month - can ye imagine - get to be a woman for a day and it just happens to be that day!!  I'd also be hoping I wasn't about to go into labour!! Actually come to think of it, fiddling and some lesbo action aside I can't think of any other upside!!


----------



## casiopea (26 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> Being a woman for the day...
> Besides the obvious lesbian/ playing with myself stuff



But how do you know you are not participating in lesbian action with another man who is a woman for the day?  You could be getting it on with ClubMan for example ;o)


----------



## NicolaM (26 Jun 2008)

casiopea said:


> But how do you know you are not participating in lesbian action with another man who is a woman for the day?  You could be getting it on with ClubMan for example ;o)


Perish the thought!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Jun 2008)

Pique318 said:


> ,
> walk into a nightclub and get free drinks all night,
> ....expect doors to be held open for me and not thank the person holding it,
> give sneering (you're not good enough for me) looks at anyone who looked at me,


 
This aptly shows another difference between men and women. Clearly men on the thread haven't for a second entertained the thought that in fact they might be a woman like 'Fat Slags'. No, for them they are certainly coming back as Uma Thurman or the likes. In fairness if I met Uma Thurman I'd nearly buy her free drinks all night myself!


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> Being a woman for the day...
> .
> (I’ll keep all the cross-dressing fantasies to myself )


 
So as a woman for the day you'd have cross-dressing fantasies of being a ....man !  .


----------



## Deirdra (26 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> I thought from your name that you were a woman already....



Very nice Purple, and nice to see you're in touch with your feminine side.


----------



## pc7 (27 Jun 2008)

ney001 said:


> I would lie on the couch scratching my nads for about two hours while watching ice road truckers and dangerous catch! - Mr Ney seems to think it's a good way to spend your time!


 
Em bar the scratching my nads (I don't have any) I'm with Mr Ney001 I love chilling on the sofa watching ice road truckers and dangerous catch! But if I was a boy for a day, would write my name in pee! and play fire men by peeing too!


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> So as a woman for the day you'd have cross-dressing fantasies of being a ....man !  .


 That was a joke but women wear mens clother all the time.


----------



## Blossy (27 Jun 2008)

it always amazes me why men would play lesbian for a day! is that not what they do anyway??? why not be with a man for a day and perhaps learn something  ha!


----------



## DavyJones (27 Jun 2008)

Blossy said:


> it always amazes me why men would play lesbian for a day! is that not what they do anyway??? why not be with a man for a day and perhaps learn something  ha!


 
Only a woman could ask such a question, If you were a man for a day you'd know the story


----------



## elefantfresh (27 Jun 2008)

I'd watch sex and the city and actually enjoy it


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2008)

Blossy said:


> it always amazes me why men would play lesbian for a day! is that not what they do anyway??? why not be with a man for a day and perhaps learn something  ha!


 Yes but if you enjoyed it and changed back what then? Sex would be a pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language


----------



## car (27 Jun 2008)

I think Id like to be a woman during the impending recession.  That way I wouldnt feel it in the pocket so much.


----------



## NicolaM (27 Jun 2008)

car said:


> I think Id like to be a woman during the impending recession.  That way I wouldnt feel it in the pocket so much.


I don't get that one? 

Nicola


----------



## car (27 Jun 2008)

Nicola, its there, reach for it.


----------



## NicolaM (27 Jun 2008)

Well, I did get that one.(was giving you the benefit of the doubt.......)
Just didn't really like it all that much!

Bold, car!
Nicola


----------



## Blossy (27 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> Yes but if you enjoyed it and changed back what then? Sex would be a pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language


 
   Hilarios!!!


----------



## shootingstar (27 Jun 2008)

I dont think i`d like to be a guy for a day, Reasons below : 

1 - men are too odd
2 - men are obilvious to tears, panic, upset, emotions & hormones
3 - men expect dinner served up to them EVERY day (not anymore in my house admittidly). He wore it the 1st 4 times haha, then he stopped demanding
4 - men think women are the weaker sex in work
5 - men scratch their nuts wayyyy to much (no part of the anatomy should itch that much, unless a rash is present )
6 - Did i mention odd??
7 - men think that 3 inches is 6 inches  (learn how long an inch is guys)
8 - mens farts are so bad they could make a dog leave the room 
9 - men sweat too much. 
10 - Men dont pay enough attention to the women 

yep, i`ll stay as i am thanks..... women rock


----------



## cole (27 Jun 2008)

Apart from the nuts and the discrepency with measurements, I thought all these applied to _women_!

But I agree with the last part...



shootingstar said:


> ..... women rock


----------



## becky (27 Jun 2008)

Pique318 said:


> I would:
> Drive while putting on make-up/lipstick,
> walk into a nightclub and get free drinks all night,
> order a large Big Mac Meal & a DIET Coke,
> ...


 

1. Drive while picking my nose

2. Walk into a nightclub and pay for drinks all night

3. Order a large Big Mac Meal, Coke, chicken nuggets, curly fries and an icecream

4. Hold doors open to see if anyone thanks me

5. Leer at women that I know I'm not good enough for

6. Eat 2 bars of Galaxy an hour after no.3

7. Answer calls for help when a girl sees a spider

AND

8. have a bath, leave water all over the floor and not bother rinsing the bath afterwards cos herslf will say its not done right anyway - why bother even trying to avoid an agrument that is a dead cert


----------



## becky (27 Jun 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> I'd watch sex and the city and actually enjoy it


 

Yea right - you mean you' admit to enjoying it.


----------



## S.L.F (27 Jun 2008)

shootingstar said:


> I dont think i`d like to be a guy for a day, Reasons below :
> 
> 1 - men are too odd



Not me. I'm totally contrary



shootingstar said:


> 2 - men are obilvious to tears, panic, upset, emotions & hormones



We need to be when dealing with weeping, emotional females



shootingstar said:


> 3 - men expect dinner served up to them EVERY day (not anymore in my house admittidly). He wore it the 1st 4 times haha, then he stopped demanding



I have nothing to say to this. I would expect a man to be master in his own house.



shootingstar said:


> 4 - men think women are the weaker sex in work



Not true I believe women are much better at making tea and filing reports than men are.



shootingstar said:


> 5 - men scratch their nuts wayyyy to much (no part of the anatomy should itch that much, unless a rash is present



Men need to do this just to make sure *they *are still there.



shootingstar said:


> 6 - Did i mention odd??



Repeating yourself................a prelude to nagging



shootingstar said:


> 7 - men think that 3 inches is 6 inches  (learn how long an inch is guys)



Well it is!!!



shootingstar said:


> 8- mens farts are so bad they could make a dog leave the room



Stop calling yourself names



shootingstar said:


> 9 - men sweat too much.



It's because we work



shootingstar said:


> 10- Men dont pay enough attention to the women



If you made any sense we would!


----------



## so-crates (29 Jun 2008)

car said:


> I think Id like to be a woman during the impending recession.  That way I wouldnt feel it in the pocket so much.





NicolaM said:


> I don't get that one?
> 
> Nicola





car said:


> Nicola, its there, reach for it.



hehehehehe good one car. Nicola, why do you reckon car likes to have his hands in his pocket? You are assuming he is talking about cash....


----------



## NicolaM (29 Jun 2008)

so-crates said:


> why do you reckon car likes to have his hands in his pocket? You are assuming he is talking about cash....


Well, I certainly won't be reaching for_ it_ then, when you put it like that!

Nicola


----------



## shootingstar (7 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Not me. I'm totally contrary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes, i forgot the main one - Men are sooooo in denial no matter what 

(love your post though... your a howl) cheeky git


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jul 2008)

shootingstar said:


> oh yes, i forgot the main one - Men are sooooo in denial no matter what
> 
> (love your post though... your a howl) cheeky git



I'm just you liked it and didn't take offense.

It's so rare to meet a sensible female.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Jul 2008)

shootingstar said:


> (love your post though... your a howl) cheeky git


 


S.L.F said:


> I'm just you liked it and didn't take offense.
> 
> It's so rare to meet a sensible female.


 
Awwww...another Askaboutmoney romance.

So what does S.L.F. stand for?

Shootingstar's Latest Fan?


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Awwww...another Askaboutmoney romance.
> 
> So what does S.L.F. stand for?
> 
> Shootingstar's Latest Fan?



Very good

But in actual fact it means...........



*S*hoot *L*iam *F*erguson


----------



## Ash 22 (7 Jul 2008)

I'd play on the Kerry football team and hopefully lift Sam.


----------



## Brianne (8 Jul 2008)

If I could be a man for a day , I'd like to be Ronan O' Gara converting the try just before the whistle goes , making Ireland the World Cup winners beating England!!!


----------



## S.L.F (8 Jul 2008)

shootingstar said:


> oh yes, i forgot the main one - Men are sooooo in denial no matter what



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo we're not


----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo we're not



There's no flirting allowed on AAM.


----------



## S.L.F (8 Jul 2008)

Purple said:


> There's no flirting allowed on AAM.




You're only jealous


----------

